# Halloween Fun



## bprescot (Oct 30, 2011)

So the pumpkins are still being carved, so no pics on those yet. We've got only three this year, Mickey, the Doctor and Tardis, and I'm working like heck to finish up a rendition of the Son of Man (dude in Bowler Cap with the apple). I usually also do a few others, but that's really all I had time for this year  I'll post some pics of those tomorrow. 

But I _did_ complete one of two entries in this year's company Halloween potluck. Final assembly will be move to a pewter platter and spoon some nice congealed blood (blackberry sauce) in some strategic places. Turned out okay, but a couple things I'd do different for next time! Sorry for the crappy pics. You'll have to trust me that it looks better in person :wink:


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 31, 2011)

not bad at all!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice! What its it exactly?


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice heart, whats it made of?


----------



## bprescot (Oct 31, 2011)

Red velvet cake on the inside, with Marshmallow fondant, and some piping gel on the outside. I'll add the blackberry sauce to the arteries and all around the base come show time!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 31, 2011)

Pretty cool lookin. What is your competition bringing to the potluck?


----------



## bprescot (Oct 31, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Pretty cool lookin. What is your competition bringing to the potluck?


Well, the potluck is over and the answer is ... not a lot. A few half-hearted attempts at eyeballs, a jello-ish brain mold thingy... It was weak this year. Last year was better. 

Last year I had made a 2 foot tall Stay-Puft marshmallow man out of home-made marshmallows and marshmallow fondant, and had people slice off bits of him to put into their belgian style hot chocolate... AND LOST! Another person had made ossi dei morti (awesome Italian cookies) that they molded into fingers, complete with nasty chocolate nails, which I think they must have sculpted individually ... AND LOST!

What won that year? A friggin' pumpkin vomiting vacuum-packed store-bought guacamole. :disdain:

Anyhoo. I got the all set up in the break room, went to go get my camera, and in the five minutes it took me, it was already have destroyed by the time I got back. Only pics I've got of this things existence was the one I already posted.  Course, it looked better last night too. Adding the piping gel last night turned out to be a BIG mistake. Made the fondant hell to work with the next day! Well, you live and you learn. This is one of the many many reasons I don't usually bake.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Oct 31, 2011)

Loin god boss.....i would say if ever need any cake advice to drop me a line but it looks like u rdoin fine!....Ryan


----------



## bprescot (Nov 1, 2011)

Holy Crap! I forgot about that! Damn it. Why didn't I think of this when I was trying to color the ****ing fondant?! :doublebanghead:

Thanks for the offer Ryan, but I swore to myself this is my last year doing anything with Marshmallow fondant, so I think I'm done with cakes! Fondant and I just don't get along. Well, that and I always end up bringing a sweet and a savory because all everybody brings is sweets. This year was Dum Aloo. Next year I think I'll make a spooky savory of some sort...

Miserable turn out for Halloween, so I didn't bother rushing through the Man in Bowler. I'll finish him up and put him out on display on a night that isn't raining cats and dogs.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Nov 1, 2011)

umm, that is incredible looking!


----------



## bprescot (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmm... photos of the doctor didn't really come out, and that pumpkin is now completely toast. That's okay. My wife tried to free carve "Police Box" on the Tardis ... didn't turn out that great. Anyway, tried to take another pic, but there's now a crack right through Mr Tennant's face... 

I'll finish the last one in time for the in-Laws visit this weekend!

Mickey:





Tenth Doctor and Tardis:


----------



## bprescot (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh, and if any of you photo people have advice on how to take these kinds of photos, I'm all ears. Don't know if it's my camera or what, but I think I might spend more time trying to snap decent pictures of these guys than I do carving them.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 1, 2011)

bprescot said:


> Oh, and if any of you photo people have advice on how to take these kinds of photos, I'm all ears. Don't know if it's my camera or what, but I think I might spend more time trying to snap decent pictures of these guys than I do carving them.


 
Honestly, I've found that the best pics are ones of the pumpkin in broad daylight. It's nice to see it illuminated, but the real magic is only visible in person.


----------



## bprescot (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah. Unfortunately most three-tone carves look nonsensical until they're lit up. Well, I'll figure it out eventually. I know a lot of guys stick a shop light in the pumpkin to get enough light for the camera to operate. Maybe I'll just swing by home depot tomorrow and try that.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 2, 2011)

Photo software that allows you to mess with the contrast and other stuff can help a lot. If you can shoot in raw so much the better.


----------



## kdeleon (Nov 2, 2011)

Did you try a tripod and longer shutter time. This way it will make it look brighter and also no blur. But if you have only a point and shoot then tripod and no flash.


----------



## bprescot (Nov 10, 2011)

Crazy week. Completely forgot to post these. Was able to extend the shutter time and rig a tripod. Still a bit blurry, but not horrible. Painting and pumpkin are side-by-side.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 11, 2011)

Impressive, Ben.


----------



## Ratton (Nov 11, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Impressive, Ben.



lus1: :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 11, 2011)

wow


----------

